# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  VB6 JetEngine CRUD-Demo

## Schmidt

To give VBDevs who try to use their own "self-invented Single-File-DBs" a better alternative - 
here a short CRUD-Demo using ADO with the Jet-Engine.

For the Record-Listing - Krools VBFlexGrid is used.
In case this Grid-Ctl was included from its SourceCode-Version, this Project can be "shipped" without any Setup -
(because ADO+JET - the other "dependency" - already comes preinstalled on each Win-OS).

 Not much more to say - other than that this example was derived from one of SamOscarBrown's - 
though changed a bit from using an "accdb" to Jet (including code-refactoring to about 33% of the original, 
due to DataBinding).

Here is, what it looks like:


And here is the Sourcecode in a ZipFile: JetCrudDemo.zip

Have fun,

Olaf

----------

